# *Tutorial REQUEST Thread* (all request go here)



## kissablethoughts (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi i was wondering if anyone would like to volunteer on making a tutorial especially for me and people like me. I've never got the hang of applying fondation properly and wanted to know if anyone could show me the ways of applying liquid or other foundation for a smooth even tone look! 

thanks,
Cristelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps: i know tutorials take a lot of time and effort so i know what i'm asking is a bit much but it would be a really helpful favor if anyone could do this for me!


----------



## colormust (Sep 3, 2005)

*Request- Paints please*

I am really interested in the paints but i have no idea how to use them and dont have time to go in and take a little lessen. Can someone please do a tutorial on them.
please, please  :  D


----------



## marie (Sep 3, 2005)

*me too...*

I think you read my mind i was about to ask the same thing i just received bare canvas andi wanted to try it out but my pigment doesnt stick to it so does that mean i should stick to my cream base?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 15, 2005)

*Request for a bridal look tutorial*

Bridal makeup needs a whole new way of thinking and applying and lots of things have to be taken into consideration. A tutorial would be great, Jeanna's done a great bridal FOTD recently but i don't want to pressure her so anyone who knows their stuff, it would be much appreciated if you made a tutorial.


----------



## hall234 (Sep 16, 2005)

*If someone could do a tutorial on this, I would love it <3*

I saw this girl's eyeshadow on myspace.com's Mac Addicts group, & i would LOVE to know how to do this... I'm very amature when it comes to applying eyemakeup, so please someone, help me out?


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd also love to see someone on here do a wedding inspired look, that would be amazing (also not getting married  )


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 25, 2005)

*REQ: Need tutorial for this look*

these pics are from the same shoot i think another think that really attracts me is the shiny hair but anyway she has a bronzer on right?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/08...s/wattshq1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/08.../wattshq17.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/08.../wattshq23.jpg


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd LOVE to see a tutorial on Pretty Kitty's newest FOTD using the Olive pallette. It looks stunning and i'm planning on getting that pallette.
But i realise she's really busy so i don't want to put pressure on her.
Any other people who have the Olive pallette i'd love to see them do a tutorial too. Sugar Ash is another one that made a stunning FOTD with it.

Oh and i think it goes without saying that we all want Jude to make lots of tutorials forever! Heehee!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 24, 2005)

I would love to see a tutorial on any of Masuimi Max's photoshoots.  In some, her makeup is done really amazingly.  I also love her look.

Any Vogue/High Fashion (Yet tones down enough to wear daily) would also be wonderful.  I love the Chic-Casual look.

<3


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

Id love a tutorial on this look...its really neutral but really pretty!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 27, 2005)

I would love to see a blending tutorial, I've searched for one but putting 'blending' in brings up almost every thread on here!! LOL

Everyone on here seems to be an expert blender and I have no idea how you guys do it.  All my colours seem to smudge together and look relly muddy with no defination between them. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## user2 (Oct 27, 2005)

I still would like to see a tutorial or some tips for Kelly Clarkson's look


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Can someone show me a look using "Artjam" paint? I have it but I have no idea what to do with it and I'd like some ideas, thanks!!!


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2005)

*Tutorial Request!!*

I have seen a few girls with eye make-up like this and think it looks gorgeous!! If anyone would be able to do a tutorial, explain how they got this effect or just say which products could get this look? It would be sooo helpful!! Thanks in advance!! xxxxx


----------



## xoKVox (Nov 15, 2005)

i just felt liek commenting but taht makeup is outrageous i wish i culd do mine liek taht
i hope someone can make a tuturuial

:]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fun Fun Fun*






I think any of these looks would be fun to try!



*****************
Top Left pic has been done by VV...any takers for the other ones?*


----------



## glamella (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to know how ppl get liner on the waterline (bottom lash line). I've tries every kind of liner & it doesn't even go on because of the moisture.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 16, 2005)

Posted.


----------



## Katt (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_I would like to know how ppl get liner on the waterline (bottom lash line). I've tries every kind of liner & it doesn't even go on because of the moisture._

 
Dior Aquadior Black does it for me.  We can't get it Australia though but I got it once on Strawberrynet but it hasn't been on again since.


----------



## GLOSSER (Nov 20, 2005)

Can someone please do a tutorial for a vibrant green eye and also another using purples? If possible, explain your blending technique. I think this is my problem area. Thanks


----------



## Tulip (Nov 21, 2005)

Agree on blending technique, like where to place the e/s before blending, how to hold the brush (flat on the skin or pependicular or about what angle), how to blend (back and forth strokes or left to right...), for certain eye look. 

Thanks.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 22, 2005)

I use either Rimmel Kohl Eye Pencil or MAC fluidline and they work great...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just pick a smokey eye tutorial that you like,.. then take a silvery shadow or a white like Silver Ring, Electra, or Crystal Avalanche to the inner crease and blend out into the silvery grey color. Nylon wet on the inner crease will also give you that kind of pop but with a bit of a gold tint.


----------



## user4 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_I would like to know how ppl get liner on the waterline (bottom lash line). I've tries every kind of liner & it doesn't even go on because of the moisture._

 
i use MAC smolder eye khol on top of MAC blacktrack fluidliner (if im going to the smokey eye) if not, just the f/l


----------



## kayla (Nov 30, 2005)

*tutorial request*

can someone plz post a tutorial on how to use hot rollers correctly. i have some by remington but my curls only hold for like 15 minutes. am i doing something wrong or not using a certain product??? i want to create sexy waves in my hair, but the rollers and iron dont seem to be doing the trick. my hair is long and dry (from all the dying and ironing). thAnks


----------



## xiahe (Nov 30, 2005)

Tutorial Requests, Por Favor!












tutorials on either Britney's look or Natalie's look would be FABULOUS and i would LOVE YOU FOREVER if someone could create a tutorial on either one of these looks.  PLEASE?


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 3, 2005)

*not MU tut request*

i know its not make up but i wanted to learn how to do fishtail braids if anyone knows. could u please show me? thank you!!


----------



## Sar (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i know its not make up but i wanted to learn how to do fishtail braids if anyone knows. could u please show me? thank you!!_

 

I know how to do that!! But I dont have a cam and if i tried explaining im not sure you would understand so yeah Im not much help. =-/


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 13, 2005)

*Gothic Wedding Look Tutorial Request*

Hi! I just saw Jude's Gothic eye look and think its absolutley stunning! Can comeone help me with a tutorial of a similar eye look that will last a wedding day? My dress is black and red (similar to the dress on helena in the my chemical romance video "helena"

any help would be appriciated.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2005)

*tutorial request xox*

Hey would anybody do a tutorial for this? Im not sure if its really simple or what im pretty new to the whole make-up thing. I would be so grateful!










thanks in advance? xxx


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 18, 2005)

I would love it if anyone could do a tutorial on this look ::
















If you need more pictures, let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## tinselly_toto (Dec 18, 2005)

Please, could someone do a tut for this pic?


----------



## itslikewhoa (Dec 20, 2005)

*can someone help me with singer Aaliyah brown makeup look ???*


















ive tried the brown but i still can not get it at all ... i know u mite not do it but its worth a try


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 21, 2005)

id like to see a tutorial using any of these colors:
gleam shroom mythology carbon honey lust amber lights


----------



## kawaii.girlie (Dec 23, 2005)

Could someone do a tutorial on the whole playboy bunny/pornstar look? 
I absolutely love that look but somehow can't do it myself


----------



## MaryJean (Dec 27, 2005)

I know this look is really simple but I'd love a tutorial for Kirsten Dunst as Lux in The Virgin Suicides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Or even just suggestions for products?


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 27, 2005)

hi! i'd love it if someone did a tutorial involving shimmermoss, vellum, gorgeous gold and star violet... It is sucha  pretty palette but i dont know of much to do with it! thanks in advance!


----------



## versace (Dec 28, 2005)

could anyone do a ruroial for this look..please??and if u do,can u pleaase tell me where to find it,i completely new?


----------



## versace (Dec 28, 2005)

and this


----------



## Sparkles22 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Peacock-like eyes??*

Can someone please post a tutorial for peacock colored eyes?? With teals, greens, aquas, etc?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Tutorila Requests on these two model's MU*

If any of you can do these looks and show what you've used that would be great!


----------



## ruthless (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm new, and have a meagre MAC stash. I would love love love for someone to come up with a tutorial with the eyeshadows  I own, I have not a creative bone in my body!! Currently I own juxt, deep truth (I use those together, my deep truth JUST crumbled. sniffle.) antiqued, traxx, star violet, a matte grape coloured purple that I don't know the name of (worn off, gift from sister from a photo shoot) retro speck, a seafoam turquoise that I can't actually find to list right  now...

I added swish and pink freeze to my collection recently, because they looked pretty. I can ad swish into my juxt/deep truth mix alright but pink freeze ...

I need suggestions on combos with the stuff I have. Tututorials even. Pink Freeze and Swish together on me (I am deeply tanned) makes me look like a cotton candy freak.


----------



## Joyness (Jan 16, 2006)

Could someone do a lip liner tutorial (I know pretty basic - but I'm seriously at a loss for how to get it to really work!) Or even if you could let me know if you know where some exist...most assume that you already know how to apply l/l and I would love to know how to get different looks/how to blend it well! Thanks


----------



## kimmy (Jan 18, 2006)

i second joyness' request. i was just thinking of asking for a liplining tutorial. i've tried it a million times and i just can't do it. helppppp please


----------



## miz_becki (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i second joyness' request. i was just thinking of asking for a liplining tutorial. i've tried it a million times and i just can't do it. helppppp please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah someone do a lip liner tutorial plleease


----------



## versace (Jan 20, 2006)

*pleaseeee*

someoneeeeeeeeeeeee dooooooo a tut  for this...please


----------



## tabbycat (Jan 21, 2006)

Could someone with hazel or green eyes PLEASE do a tutorial? I would love to bring the green out in my eyes but I am not very goood at it. Preferably a sexy look but not too dramatic. Actually any look would do to get me started. I have the almy stuff for green eyes but I'm not very good at applying makeup so I need alot of help! Thank You!


----------



## tayliah (Jan 22, 2006)

*request*

can someone do a ftod for an asian person with blues or greens?


----------



## hellaxmella (Jan 23, 2006)

*request*

i would love it if someone could do a tutorial on this look:






i love the eyes, but i can't exactly get it quite right. sorry, i couldn't find a better picture for just the makeup.


----------



## cfitch1892 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd kill for this tutorial (on the right):


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 27, 2006)

Can somebody do a tutorial on applying foundation, in particular, buffing foundation?
xx


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd LOVE to see a tutorial on SonRisa's Scarab/Rye FOTD.  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!


----------



## evie1121 (Jan 29, 2006)

*tutorial request for blending*

Hello, i'm new to this board and tried to do a search on tutorials for e/s blending. Is there one currently on here? cause i can't seem to find it, 
 or can someone do a tutorial on it? tia


----------



## Peaches (Jan 30, 2006)

I would loooooove love love love iheart_makeupartcosmetics, prsfynestmami, Pushpa, SalsaOnTheBeach or ilovedisneyland to do a tute on blending. Mmmmmdroolylicious <3


----------



## honeyd (Jan 31, 2006)

yes another forbidden pics. i know its airbrushed and false lashes, etc but id love to know how to get the look in this one...esp the eyes. thanks!


----------



## versace (Feb 6, 2006)

*ooooooohhh*


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd do it but I have no one to do it on...my hair isn't long enough LOL   Do you know how to do a normal french braid?  It's just like that, only you take tiny pieces of hair from the sides instead of big ones, and when you get to the base of the head (when you have all the hair in one bunch) you don't divide into three, you divide it in two and take a little piece from the outside of one bunch and cross it over to the inside of the other, then keep alternating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know if that made sense, I'll try to find a tutorial on the net for you though!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

This is copied from Specktra user 'Tulip' - she posted this in the Suggestions/Questions forum, and I thought some lovely soul may be able to help if I copied the post into this thread!

 Quote:

  Tulip says:

I wish that the member here can do hair styling tutorial.
Do you think that's appropriate?


----------



## make-up boy (Feb 26, 2006)

*Request for male make-up*

Hello ,

anyone of you ladies would like to make a tutorial on how to do a make-up on a man?
I love make-up and I would like to use a bit myself but what and how?


----------



## anuy (Feb 28, 2006)

please please please a tutorial on how to put on foundation


----------



## user3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 
_Does any1 can make the tuts on these 5 looks for me??
Zillion thx.....


http://www.pantip.com/cafe/lumpini/t...L4136588-0.jpg



http://www.pantip.com/cafe/lumpini/t...L4136588-2.jpg



http://www.pantip.com/cafe/lumpini/t...L4136588-4.jpg
_

 

Request made by Nuuniie


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 5, 2006)

*REQ:Tutorial for this look*

please I love this look
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/08...s/jssiggy3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/08...s/jssiggy1.jpg


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## xoKVox (Mar 8, 2006)

*help me with..*

gteting this look , could soem do a tutorial on it please?

:]


----------



## londonfan (Mar 12, 2006)

*request for Nicole R. purrrfect makeup*

Nicole looks absolutely stunning in this pic: obviously, she wears false lashes but I really love her makeup too. Pleasssse,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be so happy to see a tutorial on this pic!





[/IMG]


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Tutorial Request for...*

Any tutorial that includes the e/s Freshwater, Amber Lights, Love-Bud, Goldmine, Cranberry, Trax, and/or Humid, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## violetlipglass (Mar 14, 2006)

*REQ: Tutorial for Kiera Knightley look*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...iwantfeb06.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 18, 2006)

*Tutorial Request (please read)*

I recently bought the purple haze e/s i was wondering if anyone can do a tutorial for it with carbon e/s also. And if anyone have any favorites purple e/s you can list them also so i can check them out some time. thanks for reading >.<


----------



## LoisLane22 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Tutorial request - Egyptian Eyes*

I would love to learn how to do egyptian eyes. Anyone know of a good tutorial?


----------



## so bossy (Mar 21, 2006)

hey all.. i know this has probably been done already... soo if someone could point me in the right direction oor do a tutorial... i have *a lot* of brown/goldish eye shadows annnnnd i really have no idea how to wear them with either 

1. looking like one color

2. looking like i got punched in the eye   

sooo if anyone has any tips/advice i'd be soooo appreciative!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Could anyone post a tutorial to recreate this Britney Spears look? I love how glowing she looks (maybe 'cos she's pregnant? - I'd like to recreate it without having to be pregnant! heh)

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/Co..._12p.widec.jpg

I can find more pics if necessary.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Some tutorials I would love!






and this








*****************
First look is done*


----------



## alurabella (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm trying to find a look for my wedding in two months. I would GREATLY apreciate any combo of the following pictures!!!! Make your own look from these, if you'd like!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpap...y_spears_9.jpg


----------



## samila18 (Apr 8, 2006)

I would love it if someone would make a tutorial on the best way to use fluidlines.. just bought my first two (Blacktrack and Blitz n Glitz) the other night, and I would love to see the best (in anyone's opinion) way to apply!! I'm new to gel eyeliners, but not powder, so I'm familiar with using a brush.. thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Nuuniie (Apr 11, 2006)

can any1 make a tut on glow or shimmer face?
like this ??

http://www.bloggang.com/data/nirvana...1144584636.jpg


----------



## brittanyjade (Apr 17, 2006)

*Sweetie Cakes Quad*

just got my sweetie cakes quad and dont really know how to use the blue, can anyone help or do a tut on the colors? i love them but dont know what to do with them, thanks in advance!


----------



## RobinG (Apr 20, 2006)

I would love to see a tutorial from Sonrisa. I wouldnt care what it is. I just to see how she appies her make-up. So SONRISA ( on knees) PLEASE post a tutorial. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 
_can any1 make a tut on glow or shimmer face?
like this ??

http://www.bloggang.com/data/nirvana...1144584636.jpg_

 
that looks like photoshop


----------



## user3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 
_can any1 make a tut on glow or shimmer face?
like this ??

http://www.bloggang.com/data/nirvana...1144584636.jpg_

 
I agree it's either photoshop or just the glare from the flash. I get that "glow" from the flash of my camera. It's the foundation I use BE.


However, any  finely milled shimmer product dusted lightly will give you that "glow"


----------



## hundove (Apr 22, 2006)

Can someone make a tutorial for different eyeshadow shapes and how to do each?
thank you


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tulip* 
_Agree on blending technique, like where to place the e/s before blending, how to hold the brush (flat on the skin or pependicular or about what angle), how to blend (back and forth strokes or left to right...), for certain eye look. 

Thanks._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magpie* 
_I would love to see a blending tutorial, I've searched for one but putting 'blending' in brings up almost every thread on here!! LOL
Everyone on here seems to be an expert blender and I have no idea how you guys do it. All my colours seem to smudge together and look relly muddy with no defination between them.
Any help would be greatly appreciated._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evie1121* 
_Hello, i'm new to this board and tried to do a search on tutorials for e/s blending. Is there one currently on here? cause i can't seem to find it,
or can someone do a tutorial on it? tia_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_I would loooooove love love love iheart_makeupartcosmetics, prsfynestmami, Pushpa, SalsaOnTheBeach or ilovedisneyland to do a tute on blending. <3_

 
I would be very grateful if anyone could do this type of tutorial! I hate the idea of using my new MAC items and having no guideline to follow. It seems so.... sacreligious! LOL

Thanks


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 24, 2006)

Can anyone do a tutorial for single eyelid or no eye crease? Especially with bright colour... wish that could have a Sunny look...

Thank you.


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi,
I dont no if its already been done and i no its quite a silly question, but i can NEVER do my eyeliner on the top of my lid (if that makes sense) correctly. i have just bought mac fluidline in blacktrack and the #266 brush and im having difficulty. when ever i do it it just looks like a big smudge and its nowhere near by my top/upper lashes.
Thanks in advance if anyone can do this for me, id be rly gr8ful.
Sarah x


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 26, 2006)

Can someone do a tutorial for me with pinkish gold eyes and nudish lips with glowing skin?? Thanks!


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 27, 2006)

*Someone do a tutorial for the MAC avatar in my profile?*

purty please?  And PM me when you do so I can test out the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 3, 2006)

allright so i looked all over the tuts area, and i couldn't find but chelsea's thread. i'd love to see a tut on how to apply false single lashes (no the strip ones). chels' is a great tutorial but it's about strip lashes.
so, anyone in for some single falsies? i case you're wondering i got ardell's medium flare black, the ones that don't have knot.
TIA


----------



## pink-xpong (May 6, 2006)

*~*~Tutorial Request Thread~*~*

I really like the dark smokey eyed look or something shimmery, but i like wearing lots of make up...so tanned + lots of make up hahah like for lips i like pale pinks or glossy hot pinks..i cant really find a way to put my make up..so if anyone could make me a tut, that i could use everyday, thanks


----------



## fairytale22 (May 6, 2006)

Check out this tut?
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=30858


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

I love that TUT!
It is great for when you are tan but don't just want to load up your offseason fave's!
still looks natural and sexy!


----------



## feni (May 7, 2006)

Request for single-lid or monolid eye tutorial. thank you.


----------



## powder_puff (May 7, 2006)

Is there a tutorial about how to apply bronzer. I've heard of the 3s method if anyone would like to share. thanks


----------



## Life In Return (May 8, 2006)

*~*~Tutorial Request Thread~*~*

I have THE hardest time applying liquid liner. Can someone please post a tutorial or something before I go crazy ?


----------



## reesie baby (May 10, 2006)

can anybody to a tutorial for this?





It's for a dance competition, and our costume theme is Dominatrixes. I tried doing it, but failed miserably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have anymore ideas, possibly better than the photo above, for a Dominatrix look I'd appreciate a tut for that too!


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (May 10, 2006)

I would love to see a tutorial by ilovedisneyland or ashley_v85! Just some encouragement because you two rock at tutorials!!!


----------



## VogueInfection (May 11, 2006)

*Sorry HUGE pic..*

These are the only pigments I have 




These are the MAC colors that are closest to these.
Left to right: Deckchair, Silver Metal, and Tan.


They are Mary Kay, and CG.
Can someone please do a tutorial using any or all of these colors? I want to WOW people at my mom's company picnic who haven't seen my for 1 year now! Thanx so much!


----------



## linkas (May 11, 2006)

I love this look:


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 11, 2006)

Quick question,
I was just wondering if anyone was willing to give me a quick tutorial on blending foundation on your face.I have some scars on my face which always takes me forever to coverup(im pretty good at it)but I always feel self concious that im doing it wrong and I didnt blend on my jawline enough and people will notice.

If its possible to show it done with a sponge and/or brush 
I WOULD LOVE YOU FOREVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance to anyone who replies


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 14, 2006)

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/8330/nicolerichie1is.jpg" border="0" width="500" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


I LOVE  the way that looks..and i want my make up like that for prom..if you do a tutorial..I would love you forever.


----------



## linkas (May 15, 2006)

Love love love!!!!!! Amazing eyes! Look pinup!


----------



## linkas (May 15, 2006)

Oops... repeated message...


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 15, 2006)

*Contouring*

itd be pretty cool to see a tutorial on contouring!! any takers? heh heh.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linkas* 
_Love love love!!!!!! Amazing eyes! Look pinup!




_

 
THAT could be really pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/8330/nicolerichie1is.jpg" border="0" width="500" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


I LOVE  the way that looks..and i want my make up like that for prom..if you do a tutorial..I would love you forever._

 






use the IMG codes babe


----------



## MissMarley (May 18, 2006)

I would really like a tutorial on how to wear juxt eyeshadow. it's a great color, but I cannot for the life of me make it look decent. help me!


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesie baby* 
_can anybody to a tutorial for this?




_

 

oooh!!! id like to see this too


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (May 20, 2006)

Can someone please do a tutorial for any look containing these colors:
Swimming
Humid
Coppering
Goldmine
Chrome Yellow
Love-Bud
Amber Lights
Cranberry
Trax
Freshwater

Thanks so much


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobertG* 
_I would love to see a tutorial from Sonrisa. I wouldnt care what it is. I just to see how she appies her make-up. So SONRISA ( on knees) PLEASE post a tutorial. Thanks in advance._

 
YES PLEASE! Please do a tutorial!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

pics please if anyone has any


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

You should have posted this in the TUTORIAL REQUEST thread. Separate threads are for actual tutorials only.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46504


----------



## amy_forster (May 23, 2006)

*Sweetie Cakes & Flutterfly*

Could somebody please post a tutorial for something to do with the sweetie cakes quad and also the flutterfly quad?

It'd be really helpful!


----------



## Lalli (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_






use the IMG codes babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

would love to see someone do this!! i might have a go at it see how it goes


----------



## ninjaduckie (May 24, 2006)

Eeek! I really need a lot of help with the eyeshadows that I just bought! I bought Juxt, Jest, Pink Venus and Sushi Flower the other day in hopes I could mix them into a nice look for grad (which, btw, is in two days :| )... if anyone could help me out, I'd bow down to you forever! lol


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 25, 2006)

Can anyone do a couple tutorials on these three looks please?


----------



## swimagal23 (May 27, 2006)

*does nyone know a curling hair tutorial*

tomorrow i am doing my own hair for my graduation party and i want to have it half up half down and curled. i bought a curling iron and ive tested it out and i just cant seem to have the curl look right or even have the curl stay. so does nybody nknow a good curling hair tutorial


----------



## user79 (May 27, 2006)

Please post tutorial requests in the TUTORIAL REQUEST thread. New threads are for full tutorials only.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46504


And there actually is a tutorial here for curling your hair using a hair straightener.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...hlight=curling


----------



## DaisySC (May 29, 2006)

*Catherine Denevue: LAZE Eyes Tutoriol Please*

Hey I was wondering if anyone was really bored and has the laze eyes quad would like to do a tutorial for me please. Thanks.


----------



## Charnelle (May 29, 2006)

If the image is too small you can go to, it shows it tons more clear. http://www.annabellecosmetics.com/
I adore the look used on this website, Kind of purple/blue.
But anyways, Its stunning, And i'd love to see a tutorial for this look.




Please. And Thank you.


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 1, 2006)

Can someone please do a tutorial on Asian Bridal Makeup looks.  I am an Asian Bridal Hair, Make Up and Henna Artist, however, I would love to see how other artists do it.

If you wish to swap ideas with me, feel free to pm to also.

cheers


----------



## milly (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd love a tutorial on basic makeup application. I want to apply my mac and wear it to work. So, use whichever shades you want to and teach me! thanks!!!


----------



## cowgurl21 (Jun 2, 2006)

*nude skin, shimmering slightly*

I think a really beneficial tutorial for color-shy gals (like moi!) would be a nude but glowy look--skin with just highlighter and coverup, tinted balm on lips, and just a few coats of mascara on the eyes. 

I'm thinking a tutorial like this would show how to apply highlighter to get a glowing effect, but not oily or shiny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If that sounds too boring for you lovely Specktra MU afficionados, I think another idea I'd like to see would be: how to apply very deep, very dark berry lipstick and make the color stay inside the lines. I love deep colors but sometimes they are so hard to apply!

Thanks for reading this ladies.


----------



## kazsays (Jun 2, 2006)

Could someone please do a tutorial on the ever so famous, Kiera Knightly?

http://www.beautyriot.com/stuff/imag...eira-04-4x.jpg


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a very small crease bc i have asian eyes (haha i am asian)  ive tried to get makeovers at mac..all VERY unsuccessful!  i mean it's hard for me to do makeup it should be hard for others. any girls that know how to do a  smoky eye?  if you need pics of my eyes..let me know. thanks again girls.  the tutorials here are VERY!!! pretty!


----------



## HippieAtHeart (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh man I would love it if someone did a tutorial of this.. 






Her actual eye, not all the crazy stuff haha, although it is pretty cool


----------



## faifai (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HippieAtHeart* 
_Oh man I would love it if someone did a tutorial of this.. 





Her actual eye, not all the crazy stuff haha, although it is pretty cool_

 
That actually looks really photoshopped, so I don't know how accurate a tutorial for it would be.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 8, 2006)

HI, I just bought the Aquavert, Waternymph, Black Tied, and Beautiful Iris e/s. I was wondering if anybody could do a tutorial using these, since I am curious if anybody has different looks that I have not thought of for them.

Thanks


----------



## kalikutes (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I would love it if anyone could do a tutorial on this look ::
















If you need more pictures, let me know.  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 oh its darling nikki. her makeup is reallly basic it just looks like that cause she photoshops everything. her eyes and lashes are enhanced. she just does dark eyeshadows with pink shimmery blush and very nude lips. we could all look like that if we photoshopped every picture we did.


----------



## linkas (Jun 9, 2006)

A tutorial for Scarlett's look, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/1624/004dd4iy.jpg


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 10, 2006)

*Asian Eye Request*

I am hoping/wishing someone here in specktra knows how to do makeup for asians with small double eyelid and round eyes.  its so hard to find someone who knows how to make the eye look bigger without trying to make a bigger fake crease.  if you need pictures of my eyes. please let meknow


----------



## Bali (Jun 11, 2006)

*Exotic look for clubs*

I'm an African American with dark skin and currently Tomato-like red hair. 

I'm looking for a makeup look that will fit my senstive skin type, but also show up under the dim lights.

Thanks!


----------



## tinselly_toto (Jun 16, 2006)

*How do you recreate this?*

I would love some to do a tut on on how to create this look...and maybe recommend some products?http://www.lovelylivtyler.com/galler...php?cat=_1029&


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninamlee* 
_I am hoping/wishing someone here in specktra knows how to do makeup for asians with small double eyelid and round eyes.  its so hard to find someone who knows how to make the eye look bigger without trying to make a bigger fake crease.  if you need pictures of my eyes. please let meknow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ive done one already, was it helpful at all?


----------



## Lizz (Jun 18, 2006)

^ professionaltart, could you please do more tutorials!


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 
_^ professionaltart, could you please do more tutorials!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im gonna post another shorter maybe more half assed one in about 5 minutes!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 18, 2006)

this is guna sound weird but can someone do a brush cleaning tutorial, like how to reshape the brushes after use all my brushes are brand spanking new and i dont wana wreck them by cleaning them wrong


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 20, 2006)

I would like some to do a tutorial on how to make up a round face...I've read somewhere that you need differend shades of foundation and a lot of blusher. I tried once but it ended up really messy :-(


----------



## Kandy477 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Tutorial request for the ultra-uncoordinated*

Can someone please post a tutorial on how to create winged eyeliner?  No matter what formulation I try (i.e. pencil, gel, liquid, wet eyeshadow) mine always ends up looking a mess!  My line always ends up way too thick.  It seems that many of you here have the winged look down to a science, but most of the tutorials themselves skip that step completely.  I need step by step instruction or else I'll end up looking like Tammy Faye Baker. 

Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Jun 20, 2006)

PLease post all requests in the TUTORIAL REQUEST thread stickied at the top of this forum. New threads are for full tutorials only.


----------



## jessica-x0 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_I use either Rimmel Kohl Eye Pencil or MAC fluidline and they work great..._

 
rimmel is pretty good.
goes on nice and smooth ;]


----------



## incompletekatie (Jun 25, 2006)

Please can someone post a tutorial about putting on false eyelashes? I just can't get the hang of them.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

go here and take a look to see if this is what you're looking for...

If not, try Limecrime.net and see if Xenia has anything in her tutorial section that might be of assistance to you.


----------



## linkas (Jun 29, 2006)

Summer look!


----------



## tink (Jun 29, 2006)

hellloo...can anyone do a tutorial on how to achieve this look? (preferrably a person with narrow eyes) This is the very beautiful Song Hye Gyo :] I love the shade of her lips and the skin tone. She's usually pretty light skinned so they must have done something? If anyone can do this I would REALLLLLYYYY appreciate it :] Thanks!


----------



## rache61 (Jun 30, 2006)

*creating this look?*

Hello I'm a newbie 


Any ideas on what to use to create these make up looks?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 30, 2006)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46504


----------



## Neroz (Jun 30, 2006)

I havn't really ever worn make-up and I don't really know what to do with my self. What should I do? What do you think would look good on me? I'm thinking of something not too mature or not too young. I'm 16 xD Also what kind of hair style or color would look good too?

Either direct me to a good tutorial that would suit me, or make one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would really appreciate it. 

Here are some pictures: [PM Me]






Thank you in advance.


----------



## ll*sugar (Jul 3, 2006)

can someone PLEASE give me a tutorial on how to achieve this look for her eyes






thank you so much


----------



## hernewchapter (Jul 4, 2006)

*Importance of eye shape when aplying eye shadow*

Does anyone know of a tutorial or can make a tutorial about types of "looks" that would go well with different shaped eyes. Obviously some looks would go better on rounder eyes, almond-shaped eyes, etc. Help? 
Thanks!
~Chelsea


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Neroz* 
_I havn't really ever worn make-up and I don't really know what to do with my self. What should I do? What do you think would look good on me? I'm thinking of something not too mature or not too young. I'm 16 xD Also what kind of hair style or color would look good too?

Either direct me to a good tutorial that would suit me, or make one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would really appreciate it. 

Here are some pictures: [PM Me]






Thank you in advance._

 
look for tutorials by joker's kick, and look at the one that's more understated. It's a gorgeous look with colors that aren't too crazy flashy.


----------



## Pinkdaze (Jul 4, 2006)

Can someone do a tut on contouring because I can't get the hang of it!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hernewchapter* 
_Does anyone know of a tutorial or can make a tutorial about types of "looks" that would go well with different shaped eyes. Obviously some looks would go better on rounder eyes, almond-shaped eyes, etc. Help? 
Thanks!
~Chelsea_

 
There's a tut that sassy*girl put up about how to apply makeup on different eye shapes...though I think it focus' more on a smokey look for different shapes. anyway, hth!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkdaze* 
_Can someone do a tut on contouring because I can't get the hang of it!_

 
there are a few links to good guides for contouring in this thread. hth!
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25453


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can we please have a tutorial thats stritctly on blending e/s? I understand that its '2nd nature', but I would like to see someone actually do it.. like the different ways, which brushes work best, qtip methods, etc.. if possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!!!!!


----------



## honeychild (Jul 5, 2006)

Can I have a tutorial of how to achieve this look:






TIA!!


----------



## MarniMac (Jul 5, 2006)

I would love to have a cheek contouring and blending tutorial.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 7, 2006)

Can someone w/ droopy eyelids please do a tutorial? Id just like to see how someone else does their makeup.... TIA!


----------



## Oonie (Jul 8, 2006)

*Yellorange Help*

I would like a tut on how to achieve this look (sorry for my crappy scanner):






I am using Bare Canvas Paint as a base, Chrome Yellow and Orande e/s and Sea Me s/s. I am having trouble with the outer eye and applying the orange over the yellow. It looks chalky, for lack of a better word. What should I be doing/using different? Also a highlighter is used in the inner "V", which you probably can't see and neither could I. What color e/s would you suggest?

Here is the wording with the pic:

MANGO WITH SHINE

Vivid lemon and mango eye-shadow creates a dramatic contrast on darker complexions. To make eyes really pop, smudge teal eye shadow underneath the lower lash line, then apply a highlighter in the inner "V."

TIA


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jul 10, 2006)

*Julia Roberts-Request*

I was wondering if someone could post a tutorial showing how to create this look. I especially want to learn how to do the lips similarly.


http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...s/2cc303be.jpg


----------



## Kandy477 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's in Kevin Aucoin's book.   You can look it up there.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jul 10, 2006)

Yea i have that book...the looks is pretty cool to try out!!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 10, 2006)

i have that book and the tutorial is very easy to replicate...i think he uses a sponge application to show the shadowing, so there's no fancy brush techniques or anything


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 10, 2006)

oh i wanna see this book!


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jul 12, 2006)

It's funny because I ordered that book online a few days before I posted this. Now I really can't wait till I get it.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 13, 2006)

lips really look like peachstock lipstick...


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 14, 2006)

i love that book.


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2006)

Please post tutorial requests in the approrpiate "Tutorial Request" thread stickied at the top only.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Jul 15, 2006)

*REQUEST: can someone post shading and contouring technique esp. for nose and cheek?*

that;s all i need lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks so much if someone could help me with this.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi sweetie! try posting your tut request here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46504

Good luck!!


----------



## DanaB (Jul 21, 2006)

*Pam Anderson/porn star look*

i was wondering if someone could do a tutorial on how to get the pam/porn look? my hubby adores her, and since i obviously can't compete with the body (lol) i might be able to replicate the face. 

thanks!


----------



## orodwen (Jul 21, 2006)

*lip palettes?*

didn't someone have a how-to for making l/s palettes?  i've done various searches & i can't seem to find any so if there is one, i formally request a link or something.  thanks y'all!


----------



## Jaimiegoesrawr (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello! Could someone make me a tutorial for this look? I'd appreciate it ever-so-much


----------



## Demonique (Jul 24, 2006)

*Tutorial request - Forbidden eye makeup*

I'm challenged when it comes to doing anything other than applying eyeliner or lipgloss lol  so if someone could do a tutorial on how to do the eye make up for either or both of the following pics I would be *forever in your debt*! I especially would love to know how to do the second pic... I love the effect of the black underneath her eye in the corners spreading out a little bit under her eye - trust me when I say no one wants to know how it turned out when I tried to re-create this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a72...74298616_l.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a72...stinechain.jpg

I also _really_ love the lips on the girl in the post above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thankyou thankyou thankyou to whoever can help a make up challenged girl out!


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Outer V tutorial request*

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, I'm new here. So, this is probably sort of elementary for most of you here, but I don't really know if I'm correctly applying shadow to my "outer v" area. I always knew to do my crease, but never even heard about doing the outer v until a few weeks ago. If anyone can recommend a good tutorial (or would be willing to make one :shrug: ) it would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Maureen17 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have horrible dark cirles under my eyes. It's darkest from the corner of my eye downward kinda in an arch. If that makes any sense...so i was just wondering if someone can post a tutorial on how to cover up dark undereye circles thank you so much!!


----------



## addicted_xo (Jul 26, 2006)

*Can anyone do dark eye, nude lip?*

I'm still wondering how this look is achieved.. lol it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

My tutorial is with bronze e/s and nude lips.. but I don't know if the eyes are dark enough for you?


----------



## addicted_xo (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah that sounds good too


----------



## ette (Jul 26, 2006)

That seems to be the most popular look for tutorials!! Just look down in this section/board. There is one that is a copy of Britney's Allure look that is SO smokey. HyperRealGirl has one too "panda eyes". Also PrettyKitty's is with bronze eyes (as she said). Next time, look in the tutorial request area.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 26, 2006)

i'll do one tonight once i'm done cleaning my condo! 
i nearly blew the carpet shampooer up... i dont know how!!!!

once i'm done cleaning and have sweated it all out and taken a shower, i'll get to a smokey eye/nude lip look.

i acutally did that look a few weeks ago for the club. it was HAWT!!!!


----------



## addicted_xo (Jul 26, 2006)

AW thanks soo much


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_xo* 
_AW thanks soo much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

you're most welcome!

go check it out!

;]


----------



## antirazor (Jul 27, 2006)

*angelina jolie*

at a shrek 2 screening.







the best picture of her eyes has that lovely gettyimages watermark over it, but if anyone could make a tutorial for this I would be ecstatic.


----------



## j babyy (Jul 30, 2006)

love this look on christina..if anyone could do a tut id love you forever


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 30, 2006)

I wear glasses (and have really sensitive eyes and tear duct issues, so contacts are out of the question), so most everyday eye makeup gets hidden by my glasses. I wear normal rimmed glasses right now, but I'll  be getting thicker plastic frames soon, probably black.
So tutorials (and tips/ideas for looks) would be great! I hate to waste time doing pretty eye makeup only for it not to be noticed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ETA: Also, anything that makes tiny eyes look bigger from behind nearsighted lenses would be awesome!]


----------



## MAC Mel (Jul 31, 2006)

I would love to see more tutorials by Henna_Spirit...=]


----------



## azneyes (Aug 1, 2006)

*Asian Eyes*

Please help!  What is the proper way to apply eyeshadow to asian eyes?  I have a crease, but not as big as I would like.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please, more tutorials on Asian eyes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## gwenivypage (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I would love to see a tutorial on any of Masuimi Max's photoshoots.  In some, her makeup is done really amazingly.  I also love her look.

Any Vogue/High Fashion (Yet tones down enough to wear daily) would also be wonderful.  I love the Chic-Casual look.

<3_

 
I second this!!!  Masuimi's look/make-up is very unique!!


----------



## tink (Aug 1, 2006)

I second this request... and I know a few members have posted tuts for asian eyes..but are there any talented folks that have smaller asian eyes? 

It's so hard to find the right techniques for applying eye make up on asian eyes =T


----------



## Ambi (Aug 1, 2006)

There's a community over at LJ called asian_beauty, there's some neat tips and tutorials, like this.

Oh, and another one here, some of the pictures don't work anymore though.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 4, 2006)

*Mixing medium w/pigments...please...*

I feel that I'm using the mixing medium & pigments incorrectly, so I'd really like to see a tutorial.

Thanks!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

I would like to request a colors “for work” look. I’m just getting into MAC but want it toned down for daytime.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 5, 2006)

*Photoshop Tut Request!!!*

I just got Adobe Photoshop 7.0 and I don't know how to use it!!!! 
I would like to know how to make a picture look "flawless" I guess is the best way to put it or "studio-like" hahah sorry for the random use of words!!! but yea if anyone can please please post a tut or that i'd loooove it!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 6, 2006)

Can someone with african american skin do a tutorial?


----------



## Devon (Aug 6, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me two MAC eyeshadow, Relaxing and Sable, how can I use them together? Should I buy any other color that fits well?
I've got dark brown eyes and medium skin tone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tnx


----------



## sarahhh (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! Could someone maybe post a good eyeshadow blending tutorial? Everyone says thats like the KEY of goodmakeup. Please


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 7, 2006)

An odd request, but

could someone do a tutorial of an eye and point out what is what...

like outer V, inner third, etc.

I see some AWESOME FOTD's, but because the blending is so good, I have a hard time telling where they put what.

If this has already been done, please link me up!

Thanks in advance!  -Janice


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 
_I would love to see more tutorials by Henna_Spirit...=]_

 

Am working on it


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a total newbie and two things I'd like to master are:

1. Covering blemishes without looking like spotty-dotty

2. covering my undereye bags

Please feel free to point me to any existing tutorial for these. Thanks!


----------



## ShainalovesMac (Aug 13, 2006)

*tutorial request: how to use e/s as e/l*

i have heard of girls using carbon as an eyeliner.  what would you mix it with and what brush would you use? Thanks!


----------



## antirazor (Aug 15, 2006)

could someone do a tutorial for applying red lipstick? really true matte red lipstick, like russian red. it's so tricksy!

tia.


----------



## babyflipflop (Aug 17, 2006)

I was hoping someone could do a quick tutorial on how to use skinfinishes.  I just got my first one (porcelain pink) and I am not sure where to apply it and if I should use it with a blush/bronzer or by itself.  Thanks!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 18, 2006)

*can someone create an 80's look complete with hair and accessories??  TIA*

wouldn't it be fun? I love the 80's!!!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

I love this look. Can someone do a tutorial? I know the eyes are hard to see, but...please! =]


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_An odd request, but

could someone do a tutorial of an eye and point out what is what...

like outer V, inner third, etc.

I see some AWESOME FOTD's, but because the blending is so good, I have a hard time telling where they put what.

If this has already been done, please link me up!

Thanks in advance!  -Janice_

 
They have a post similar to that in the FAQ section, it points out the specific places of the eyes
HERE IS THE LINK
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25433


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 19, 2006)

i'll definatley get on this.... once i have some time!


----------



## ollieo (Aug 23, 2006)

How about some "Eyeliner for Dummies" or "Eyeshadow for Dummies" tutorials.  I would love some basic instruction on eyeliner for every day vs eyeliner for night.  Same with eyeshadow.


----------



## alishamaria (Aug 24, 2006)

*christina a. style makeup!?!*

can anyone do tutorials like christina's old hollywood glamour style makeup? thx a million.


----------



## pinki3 (Aug 31, 2006)

*How to apply BRONZER n BLUSH*

someone please please please! teach me the right way to apply bronzer and also blush!!! can the 2 be worn together?? i have the right tools, but not the right skills...


----------



## xdaniellex (Sep 1, 2006)

if anyone with skin tone similar to C6 do a tutorial for me please?! Because I dont have a clue which colours suit and how to do it! thanks alot x


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alishamaria* 
_can anyone do tutorials like christina's old hollywood glamour style makeup? thx a million.







_

 

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ghlight=taylor - Christina's Look is just Elizabeth Taylor with blonde hair, so this should help you get an idea for the shape and feel of it.


----------



## jesso21 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Looking for a tutorial for this look:*

Especially looking for drugstore product recs. (also, I'm close to her coloring, if that helps any) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Maryfairy (Sep 7, 2006)

*Need, "Untamed," Look Fast!*

Untamed looks needed!!!
Has anyone tryed this look from the add yet? If so I'd like to see it. I am going to the MN Ren. Fest this weekend and I'm thinking I will try to recreate this look. My fairy costume is black, wine, green & gold. Does anyone have any good looks with pictures that would have these eyeshadow colors? Help, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## lalopes (Sep 22, 2006)

*confused!!*

I seriously cant figure out how to get this smokey eye look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is she wearing eyeliner pencil under her eyes? and how did she connect the upper lash liner with the lower? thanks... 

LINK

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/275...awehbe1qj6.jpg


----------



## faifai (Sep 22, 2006)

You just wing it out and up so it makes a cateye shape, then fill in the cateye. And she's probably wearing eyeliner on her inner rims but some dark shadow smudged out below it.


----------



## hnich (Sep 25, 2006)

Not a request, but didn't want to mislead people by putting a post up in the tutorial section!
Ok, I was wondering if we were allowed to post tutorials of us (newbies) putting on makeup, not to show people what to do, but to ask other people what we should be improving on/doing way wrong!
I just started putting on makeup a few years ago (I'm 19) and am pretty sure I do plenty things wrong and there must be ways to make my makeup look better...I know most girls learn these things early on, but there's lots of us who don't! anyways, let me know if putting up a reverse-tutorial is ok
I wouldn't be doing it soon, because my cams broke, but I'd love to know if I can or not!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

*lining the waterline*

Has anyone done a tutorial on this, or know of a link to one?  I would so love to know how to do this.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 
_Not a request, but didn't want to mislead people by putting a post up in the tutorial section!
Ok, I was wondering if we were allowed to post tutorials of us (newbies) putting on makeup, not to show people what to do, but to ask other people what we should be improving on/doing way wrong!
I just started putting on makeup a few years ago (I'm 19) and am pretty sure I do plenty things wrong and there must be ways to make my makeup look better...I know most girls learn these things early on, but there's lots of us who don't! anyways, let me know if putting up a reverse-tutorial is ok
I wouldn't be doing it soon, because my cams broke, but I'd love to know if I can or not!_

 
  That's an awesome idea!


----------



## sharyn (Sep 29, 2006)

*First (Emo) Date Make Up...*

Soooo, this is a very hypothetical question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... what kind of Make Up would you wear on a first date with a real cool, cute and nice... uuuhm, emo type of guy?

I don't want to go all gothic and smokey and look like Morticia Adams but I also dont want to look like I just rolled out of bed and didn't even try looking pretty... would you keep it "soft and glowy" (thanks MissChievous!!) or try a tuned down cat-eye version? Forget about the whole emo thing and just put on "average" make up? (MAC? _Average_? loool!!)

I'm looking forward to reading your ideas or maybe even seeing a tutorial about this... thanks a lot!!!

oh and I totaly agree with hnich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good idea!


----------



## perfect010 (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to do the makeup in the picture above? What colors should i use to get the exact look? thanks so much guys!


----------



## faifai (Oct 6, 2006)

Sharyn - Try one of the amazing cateye tutorials! They use some interesting bright colors and will make your eyes pop without wearing too much heavy makeup.

perfect010 - Um...lots of photoshop? That's a very heavily altered photo. But colors that are equally bright include NYX's Purple (or Milani's Enchantment, both are purple with blue shimmer) and Milani's Atlantis (an amazing knockoff of MAC's Electric Eel).


----------



## Chocolate (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaimiegoesrawr* 

 
_Hello! Could someone make me a tutorial for this look? I'd appreciate it ever-so-much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Can someone give the url of her website/my space ore anything?? she looks beautifull, i would love to see more pic's


----------



## Katura (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking for how to get this look...the picture isnt the best quality, but..? help?







and ANY recs on how to make this outfit would be greatly appreciated!!!

TIA!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Looking for how to get this look...the picture isnt the best quality, but..? help?






and ANY recs on how to make this outfit would be greatly appreciated!!!

TIA!_

 
take a string bikini top.... u can go to the craft stores and buy the ivy leaves by the bag... get a hot glue gun and start glueing


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_take a string bikini top.... u can go to the craft stores and buy the ivy leaves by the bag... get a hot glue gun and start glueing_

 

so true, don't forget the fake snake tooo lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the mu i think some chrome yellow, humid, carbon, mascara, hot lashes, strobe cream, gold dusk as highlighter or new vegas if you have it, shooting star msf as a blush and any goldy l/p you might have. Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hair: for the hair you might reverse the look and pin some blond and brown/redish clip-in extensions in your hair. Curl it with a straigh iron if you don't have a curler (clip the hair in it and turn the iron around curling he hair around it). Have fun with this look. I think you are gonna look so hot in this!!! Take pic sweetie pleeeease!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_so true, don't forget the fake snake tooo lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the mu i think some chrome yellow, humid, carbon, mascara, hot lashes, strobe cream, gold dusk as highlighter or new vegas if you have it, shooting star msf as a blush and any goldy l/p you might have. Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hair: for the hair you might reverse the look and pin some blond and brown clip-in extensions in your hair, Curl it with a straigh iron if you don't have a curler (clip the hair in it and turn the iron around curling he hair around it). Have fun with this look. I think you are gonna look so hot in this!!! Take pic sweetie pleeeease! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe im glad u posted that V' cuz i sho did leave all that out lol buwhahahaha .. u have to excuse me ims till scared from birth lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfect010* 

 
_





Does anyone know how to do the makeup in the picture above? What colors should i use to get the exact look? thanks so much guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
freshwater, deep truth, black track, shroom or nylon, mascara


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_u have to excuse me ims till scared from birth lol_


----------



## Katura (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks girls, im getting to work on this tomorrow, will definatly post pictures!!!

I'm trying to win a trip to jamaica at the big bar party im going to.

wish me luck!

OH!!!! Please?! ANY Ideas for the bottoms?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Thanks girls, im getting to work on this tomorrow, will definatly post pictures!!!

I'm trying to win a trip to jamaica at the big bar party im going to.

wish me luck!

OH!!!! Please?! ANY Ideas for the bottoms?!?!?!?!_

 
Ohh sounds like fun! i wish you luck hun!!!... but you'r a stunner so i think you have this in the pocket!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For the bottom thing.. hmmm you know the clip 'survivor' from d.child? how about something like that *the short skirt*. Or like what britney had on the slave for you performance (the one that she perfomed with a snake on her neck. Thant mini short mini


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 12, 2006)

Tuts from MacVirgin and JunePlum.  Doesnt matter what.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Tuts from MacVirgin and JunePlum. Doesnt matter what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... you are way to sweet


----------



## Katura (Oct 13, 2006)

In the process of my costume!!!

BUT!!!! I'm looking for the Knight Divine Look, I'm gonna try this out replacing the colors in that picture... Anyone know where I can find this? I looked in the "Looks" Section, but It's not there...help?


----------



## sandsonik (Oct 14, 2006)

*I'd like a cool/warm tutorial!*

I'm kind of clueless when it comes to color and I'm not even completely positive if I'm a cool (think I am) or a warm.  When I had a makeover at the MAC counter, I think it even confused the MA a little.  At first she chose one foundation and then changed her mind, saying that my neck has pink undertones but that fooled her because my face has some yellow undertones...

The vein thing doesn't work for me - I don't think my veins are blue or green but perfectly in between!  I'm not completely positive I know which colors are warm and which are cool - or whether a cool should wear cools or should wear warms!  I guess I just choose instinctively or by what looks pleasing to my eye, but I wonder if those are the most flattering colors for me!

I'd love to see a tutorial on the difference between a warm and cool complexion - and what colors suit both.  Even better, examples of colors that are just WRONG would probably help immensely too!


----------



## reject_dollie (Oct 19, 2006)

*Punk rock schoolgirl*

Hey fellow cosmeticaholics. I have a quick question.
I was wondering if anyone had any good tuts or ideas on makeup for a punk rock schoolgirl costume for my friend. She's appointed me to do her makeup and I'm drawing some pretty big blanks. I've done this look for myself before but i just seem to stick to a *blah* red and black blend and big falsies and she want's something unique. 

Any ideas or tuts would be really great. 
thankyewwwwwwwwwwww <3
-Cat


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 19, 2006)

can anyone make a tut on Dewy Look??


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 

 
_can anyone make a tut on Dewy Look??_

 
theres many ways too look dewy... a cheap way of looking dewy is by adding a bit of lotion on the ur fndn and apply it to the apple of ur cheeks, forehead, nose and chian area by patting the lotion on.. same with strobe cream if u have it... when trying to get the dewy look dont use powder on ur face... use liquid fndn instead of cake/or powder fndn also.


----------



## Social_Light (Oct 22, 2006)

*Nicole Ritchie tut*

I'd like to add a request to the original Nicole Ritchie cover pic request.  I checked and it didn't look like anyone had done it yet...if I'm wrong, please direct me to the thread, as this looke (albeit photoshopped) is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 22, 2006)

*winged eye liner!*

Hey Ladies!!!

It would be great and amazing if someone could do a tutorial on a wing eyed look using fluid liner....I think sometimes they are called cats eyes?

that would be fantastic!!!!

thanks!!


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_theres many ways too look dewy... a cheap way of looking dewy is by adding a bit of lotion on the ur fndn and apply it to the apple of ur cheeks, forehead, nose and chian area by patting the lotion on.. same with strobe cream if u have it... when trying to get the dewy look dont use powder on ur face... use liquid fndn instead of cake/or powder fndn also._

 
Thxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iridescence* 

 
_Hey Ladies!!!

It would be great and amazing if someone could do a tutorial on a wing eyed look using fluid liner....I think sometimes they are called cats eyes?

that would be fantastic!!!!

thanks!!_

 

check out the tutorials posted by spencoh (she usually wears winged eyeliner, and illustrates it very well in her tutorials) you might also want to check out ilovedisneyland's pink smoky cat eye tutorial, that should help you out


----------



## Mandie2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

Could someone please give me a tutorial on the makeup from this picture of Lestat from Queen Of The Damned?  Only a female version...I will be adding lashes and a lot of pretty eye makeup, but I just need a tutorial on the basic stuff like he has.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_Could someone please give me a tutorial on the makeup from this picture of Lestat from Queen Of The Damned?  Only a female version...I will be adding lashes and a lot of pretty eye makeup, but I just need a tutorial on the basic stuff like he has._

 
heres a look i did ... similar to Lestat... the onyl difference is i added veins to my face... its not a pretty gurly look with lashes but....


----------



## Mandie2006 (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_heres a look i did ... similar to Lestat... the onyl difference is i added veins to my face... its not a pretty gurly look with lashes but....





_

 
Thanks.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_ I just need a tutorial on the basic stuff like he has._

 
Try UD Special Sauce Glow. Though that might look a little too healthy, maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...In the movie, his face seems to be kinda glowing and light reflective - Pleasureflush MSF looks like that on me, when applied over a liquid foundation. I woudn't use powder, though. Do you have Manhattan cosmetics over where you live? their "shimmering Perlmutt Cream" is perfect for that look.


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 25, 2006)

Looking for a natural/neutral kind of every day look.. understated prettiness.. that kinda thing.


----------



## circe221 (Nov 5, 2006)

Could anyone do a tutorial on this look on British glamour model Jordan?
I believe her m/u was done by Alexis Vogel for this shoot. It is from Playboy magazine.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 6, 2006)

sry no tutorial but try this site (if you haven't already seen this)

http://www.makeupbyalexis.com./

she actually gives some good advice and sometimes says which products she's using


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Looking for a natural/neutral kind of every day look.. understated prettiness.. that kinda thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay this is kind of overlapping.. But what Im looking for is a look w/ not as much glitter and shimmer.. my mom is a mature lady and doesnt like to 'shine'.. so Im looking for ideas on a look w/ as little glitter/shimmer as possible.. Tia!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 9, 2006)

^ Hey Kels Try Soba with Emabark in the crease and Shroom to highlight. Great neautral look without the glittery look.


----------



## mellz (Nov 10, 2006)

Anybody know how to make lashes? Er at least add stuff to them like feathers, etc?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 10, 2006)

Can anyone do a tutorial using black eye liner for lip liner with red lipstick?  I tried 10 million times the other day, but it just wouldn't blend and fade correctly!

Kinda what this girl's lips are like:


----------



## xyu (Nov 11, 2006)

hi

can someone do a tutorial for MAC's Summerwear eye quad?

just got it from my bf's dad

being a noob in makeup, i would appreciate it if someone can show me how to apply it. Much better if it's for Asian eyes. Mine's single-lidded, flat, etc.

THanks in advance!


----------



## circe221 (Nov 11, 2006)

Could someone do a tut for applying fake lashes? I have been meaning to get up the courage to try them, but I'm afraid they'll look ridiculous.  I know a lot of you girls use the full or partial lashes in your tuts and FOTD's.

Many thanks to anyone who can do this!


----------



## siamese_gun_xx (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd love a tutorial on just blending eyeshadow.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, or a tutorial on all the different combinations that you can do with a regular old eyeshadow quad.


----------



## cosmic79 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could do a tutorial for this pic?


----------



## missunderstood (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering if someone could do a tutorial with eyeshadow, eyeliner + mascara and lipgloss? Preferably the eyeshadows in woodwinked and mulch. I can't seem to get the hang of this makeup thing.. and I want something to make my eyes pop and look more awake with just a few cosmetics. So any tips in general for that? Thanks a ton in advance. =)


----------



## SeraphimRed (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi!!

Does anyone know where (I could have missed it in my search) there is  a decent tut on stuff for dark eyes? Just want something to make them pop.. a long with a "cat eye" tut and I'll be set!

Thanks!


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Can anyone do a tutorial using black eye liner for lip liner with red lipstick?  I tried 10 million times the other day, but it just wouldn't blend and fade correctly!
_

 
I haven't tried this, but will attempt. 

My thought is, have you tried in this order?: lipstick --> blot --> liner --> a bit more lipstick on margins near liner --> blend --> touch up lipstick in the middle of lips --> gloss.

Also, have you checked any theatrical lipliners that might actually come in black?

*jen


----------



## miawhite (Nov 28, 2006)

hi!i`m new here and i haven`t had the time to check all the topics.
i just wanna ask if someone knows a tutorial for a light,natural make up (an everyday make up)...
if it was already posted can you give me the link?thanks a lot!!


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Nov 30, 2006)

*horror noir*

i have no idea if it is requested or done before but i want a horror noir movie makeup tutorial. like patricia arquette in "lost highway"


----------



## bloodpony (Dec 4, 2006)

It would be really awsome if someone could do a tutorial using the intense eyes palette from this year's holiday/formal black collection. I've been playing around with it but I got nothing.


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 

 
_Hey would anybody do a tutorial for this? Im not sure if its really simple or what im pretty new to the whole make-up thing. I would be so grateful!











thanks in advance? xxx_

 
hahhahahahaha that's this girl cassandra i know


----------



## Ciloo (Dec 5, 2006)

I was wondering how to use my new Formal Black Intense eyes palette... Does anyone got it and can do a tut ?

Thx a lot !


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poisinivii02* 

 
_hahhahahahaha that's this girl cassandra i know_

 
She's soooo pretty but her eyelashes look like crap!  Some one please confiscate her mascara wand and hand her a lash comb!

BTW, I NEED tutorial on how to contour cheeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neotrad (Dec 7, 2006)

*Hair Style Tutorials?*

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to request some hair style tutorials? If this isn't the right place, please let me know where to post. Well, I would like some tutorials (preferably with pictures) of pompadours, and/or any upswept hairdos(did I say it right in English? how else could I say it? Sorry, I'm not familiar with hair related technical words and such in English... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Obviously not just a ponytail, please. Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xo


----------



## linkas (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have two tutorial requests(not sure if this has been done yet) one for using the holiday formal black "smoked" eyes pallete and another one using wait for night e/s, thanks!


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 12, 2006)

Please can someone do a tutorial for this look i think its amazing, TIA


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "outer V"*

Has there been a tut on this?  Is not, can someone post one?  Is so, can I have the link pretty please?


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 19, 2006)

does anyone know how to blend copperclast,subtle,dark soul,entremauve pigment?not all of them at once.but how to look nice in all this colour?i've a little trouble with pigment actually
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and does anyone care to show me a formal makeup?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks in advance...


----------



## Korms (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd really like to see a tutorial for creating a flawless base, in particular covering under eye bags (I have what looks like black dents under my eyes) and circles as that is where my application technique is failing.  I'm looking for a tutorial that focuses on chronic under eye problems, using professional techniques and products that actually work, preferably with pictures and a step by step guide.  All the tutorials I have managed to find online either use models who have perfect skin anyway, or are sponsored by certain companies so don't reccomend the most effective products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance if anyone can come up with something for me


----------



## xkatietron (Dec 28, 2006)

hey i really need some help!!! i have rediculous (genetic) undereye circles and most of the tutorials out there right now just dont work for me. could someone please post a tutorial on what they think would work for me and my nasty circles? (ps. concealer does NOT work)


----------



## babecakes (Dec 30, 2006)

could someone post a tutorial on how to do a natural everyday makeup look for a teen? i am asian too. thank you


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 30, 2006)

Could anyone make a tut for this?


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi! Could someone show me how to apply make-up to eyes that have no crease? I don't have that really nice round eyeball-shape going on on my eyelids and most of the tutorials I find say "apply (whatever) to the crease" and I never know what to do at that point. Could someone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Lining the inner rims of your eyes*

Maybe someone did this already if not can someone do a tut of lining your inner rims thanks!


----------



## piyi (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkatietron* 

 
_hey i really need some help!!! i have rediculous (genetic) undereye circles and most of the tutorials out there right now just dont work for me. could someone please post a tutorial on what they think would work for me and my nasty circles? (ps. concealer does NOT work)



_

 
 why don't you try applying concealer with a brush? I have tried it and it works without any heavy concealer. or maybe you should try a camouflage


----------



## misswillow (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd love to see a tute for a smokey eye look on deep set/hooded eyes without anything on the lower lashline (it often 'makes' the look but looks terrible on me). Thanks


----------



## sylph34 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Danse FOTD*

Would Prettykitty do tut of her FOTD that she posted today?


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to see an neutral look/soft brown look on an asian/oriental girl.

I'm thai/NC30 and have been having troubles with placement and colors, on eyes and cheeks. I'd be so happy if one of you would try it!

Thank you ^^


----------



## Justine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello !
Anyone of you could make a tutorial for a look with only 2 or 3 shadows? 
  thanks


----------



## HallieC (Jan 10, 2007)

*shroom, pink venus, and black tied???*

can someone do a look or tutorial with these colors? i love ya forever!


----------



## cosmic_flash (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, I'm requesting a smokey eye egyptian tutorial. With golds, bronze, blacks, navy's what ever else you can think of that's egyptian. Nude lips, you know the deal haha thanks.


----------



## thegirlupstairs (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkatietron* 

 
_hey i really need some help!!! i have rediculous (genetic) undereye circles and most of the tutorials out there right now just dont work for me. could someone please post a tutorial on what they think would work for me and my nasty circles? (ps. concealer does NOT work)



_

 

I know you said concealers don't work for you - But you might consider trying a heavy/very pigmented kind - like Amazing Cosmetics Concealer, or Cinema Secrets Ultimate. You have very pretty eyes, btw!


----------

